# Cotton eared marmoset breeders



## Ann (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi,

I am looking for a pair of cotton eared marmosets. Can anyone help with contact details for UK breeders ? The classified ads are all scamsters and there are so many scams now it's impossible to find the true breeders.

Thanks in advance

Ann


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

check out this site im sure you can find what your looking for there
The Specialist Keepers Association | Exotic Species Consultancy Services


----------



## Ann (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks for that ! I've filled in their request form so I will just have to wait til they get back to me.

Ann


----------

